# How to get Independent work permit for Germany from the existing Dependent Work perm?



## Phoenix Warriors

Hello All,
I'm here in a Dependent Work permit and have got a job with an Organization in IT. Since I'm an Indian and the Organization which I have joined is also Indian they had given me an offer in such a way that I can work till I have Work permit fro Germany and should move back to India or can quit.

I'm looking to get an Independent Work permit instead of being a Dependent. Also my Dependent visa will get expired in next year and chances of me getting my visa extension is also higher but I do not want to be tagged as Dependent.

I have a German Deputation letter and the taxes are paid by the company. But then the organization said that they can file for Blue card but the policies have changed recently because of which it is really difficult to get the Blue card and they already have close to 60 applications waiting for their Blue card.

I have 10 years of IT experience and it's after a month of joining the new office that I'm getting to know about these information.

At this point of time, I'm not looking ahead for Blue card but just want to have an Independent Work permit, how should I proceed in achieving one?

May I request you to let me know how I should proceed?

Appreciate all your help and response. Also I'm creating a new thread because there is not one available as far as I have searched.

Cheers
Phoenix Warrior


----------



## Phoenix Warriors

Appreciate if anyone could help with suggestions


----------



## mahesh113

Please Experts, This is a question of mine as well. Your reply will be appreciated.


----------



## Phoenix Warriors

Can you please help?


----------



## ALKB

Phoenix Warriors said:


> Hello All,
> I'm here in a Dependent Work permit and have got a job with an Organization in IT. Since I'm an Indian and the Organization which I have joined is also Indian they had given me an offer in such a way that I can work till I have Work permit fro Germany and should move back to India or can quit.
> 
> I'm looking to get an Independent Work permit instead of being a Dependent. Also my Dependent visa will get expired in next year and chances of me getting my visa extension is also higher but I do not want to be tagged as Dependent.
> 
> I have a German Deputation letter and the taxes are paid by the company. But then the organization said that they can file for Blue card but the policies have changed recently because of which it is really difficult to get the Blue card and they already have close to 60 applications waiting for their Blue card.
> 
> I have 10 years of IT experience and it's after a month of joining the new office that I'm getting to know about these information.
> 
> At this point of time, I'm not looking ahead for Blue card but just want to have an Independent Work permit, how should I proceed in achieving one?
> 
> May I request you to let me know how I should proceed?
> 
> Appreciate all your help and response. Also I'm creating a new thread because there is not one available as far as I have searched.
> 
> Cheers
> Phoenix Warrior


I don't quite understand what you are saying.

A work permit will always be "dependent" on a specific job until you either get indefinite leave to remain or marry a German national and switch to spouse visa.

Even a BlueCard is "dependent", even more so because it puts restrictions on you regarding changing jobs in the first two years.

I am unaware of any changes in policy in terms of BlueCard.

Have you been to the local Ausländerbehörde?

If you are not on BlueCard at the moment you can always try to find a different employer willing to sponsor you.


----------



## Phoenix Warriors

ALKB said:


> I don't quite understand what you are saying.
> 
> A work permit will always be "dependent" on a specific job until you either get indefinite leave to remain or marry a German national and switch to spouse visa.
> 
> Even a BlueCard is "dependent", even more so because it puts restrictions on you regarding changing jobs in the first two years.
> 
> I am unaware of any changes in policy in terms of BlueCard.
> 
> Have you been to the local Ausländerbehörde?
> 
> If you are not on BlueCard at the moment you can always try to find a different employer willing to sponsor you.


Hello,
Thank you for your response. I failed to specify that I came to Germany as a Dependent to my spouse on Familien Visum which allows me to work since my spouse has work permit.

I got job in Germany. Since I'm an Indian and the Organization which has offered me Job is also Indian they had given me an offer in such a way that I can work till I have Work permit for Germany and should move back to India or should quit and find a new job.

Also the visa which we hold will get expired in November this year and I want to work on my own work permit/visa.

I had been to Ordnungsamt Ausländerbehörde and had requested them to help me with my own Work Permit or provide me with a Blue Card. They have collected all the documents and told me that they will revert by call or mail. I am going in person again to check the status of my request.

Also in the mean time, I am looking for new opportunities.

Cheers
Phoenix Warrior


----------



## ALKB

Phoenix Warriors said:


> Hello,
> Thank you for your response. I failed to specify that I came to Germany as a Dependent to my spouse on Familien Visum which allows me to work since my spouse has work permit.
> 
> I got job in Germany. Since I'm an Indian and the Organization which has offered me Job is also Indian they had given me an offer in such a way that I can work till I have Work permit for Germany and should move back to India or should quit and find a new job.
> 
> Also the visa which we hold will get expired in November this year and I want to work on my own work permit/visa.
> 
> I had been to Ordnungsamt Ausländerbehörde and had requested them to help me with my own Work Permit or provide me with a Blue Card. They have collected all the documents and told me that they will revert by call or mail. I am going in person again to check the status of my request.
> 
> Also in the mean time, I am looking for new opportunities.
> 
> Cheers
> Phoenix Warrior


So does your spouse have a BlueCard?

Being a dependent spouse of somebody with a regular work permit does not usually give the spouse the right to work.

Sounds a bit unusual.

"they had given me an offer in such a way that I can work till I have Work permit for Germany"

You either have or have not a work permit already. What does it say on your residence permit? "Erwerbstätigkeit gestattet"? 

Of course the Indian company would limit your work contract to times when you have permission to work in Germany as they would not be able to sponsor you unless they have an established presence in Germany. Are you getting paid in Germany? Is your employer paying your social security contributions and health insurance?

If the Indian company does not have an established presence in Germany, they can't sponsor you for BlueCard. 

You either need to find a German employer who is willing and able to sponsor you or stick with the work permit you have and that would end when your spouse's job finishes.


----------



## Phoenix Warriors

*Info*



ALKB said:


> So does your spouse have a BlueCard?
> 
> Being a dependent spouse of somebody with a regular work permit does not usually give the spouse the right to work.
> 
> Sounds a bit unusual.
> 
> "they had given me an offer in such a way that I can work till I have Work permit for Germany"
> 
> You either have or have not a work permit already. What does it say on your residence permit? "Erwerbstätigkeit gestattet"?
> 
> Of course the Indian company would limit your work contract to times when you have permission to work in Germany as they would not be able to sponsor you unless they have an established presence in Germany. Are you getting paid in Germany? Is your employer paying your social security contributions and health insurance?
> 
> If the Indian company does not have an established presence in Germany, they can't sponsor you for BlueCard.
> 
> You either need to find a German employer who is willing and able to sponsor you or stick with the work permit you have and that would end when your spouse's job finishes.


My residence permit states "Erwerbstätigkeit gestattet". The company I am working for has its presence in Germany. I am getting paid in Germany and the employer is paying for Social Security Contributions and Health Insurance.

I had been to ordnungsamt and have submitted documents for Work Permit. Also I had enquired with them about Blue card and they made a note of it on the document in which they took the biometrics for Work Permit. They had told me that I shall be receiving mails post which I will have to be in ordnungsamt.

Not sure how long it will take since it has been 5 weeks now. Hope I get Blue card.. Keeping my :fingerscrossed:

Shall keep you posted. Thank you for your help


----------



## ALKB

Phoenix Warriors said:


> My residence permit states "Erwerbstätigkeit gestattet". The company I am working for has its presence in Germany. I am getting paid in Germany and the employer is paying for Social Security Contributions and Health Insurance.
> 
> I had been to ordnungsamt and have submitted documents for Work Permit. Also I had enquired with them about Blue card and they made a note of it on the document in which they took the biometrics for Work Permit. They had told me that I shall be receiving mails post which I will have to be in ordnungsamt.
> 
> Not sure how long it will take since it has been 5 weeks now. Hope I get Blue card.. Keeping my :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Shall keep you posted. Thank you for your help



"Erwerbstätigkeit gestattet" is a work permit.

If your employer is sponsoring you, I don't see a problem with getting a residence/work permit in your own right. This also goes for BlueCard insofar you meet the requirements.

So, the Ordnungsamt does these things in Frankfurt? I would have thought it's the Ausländeramt but am happy to learn something new.


----------



## Phoenix Warriors

ALKB said:


> "Erwerbstätigkeit gestattet" is a work permit.
> 
> If your employer is sponsoring you, I don't see a problem with getting a residence/work permit in your own right. This also goes for BlueCard insofar you meet the requirements.
> 
> So, the Ordnungsamt does these things in Frankfurt? I would have thought it's the Ausländeramt but am happy to learn something new.


Actually the employer has not sponsored anything as of now. I have taken last 3 months payslips, educational certificates, contract letter etc in German to Ordnungsamt in Frankfurt and they told that they will write to the Employment Office where the company that I am working for is registered along with validating my educational qualifications. They told that I shall receive a letter and I will have to take it to them for further processing.


----------



## ALKB

Phoenix Warriors said:


> Actually the employer has not sponsored anything as of now. I have taken last 3 months payslips, educational certificates, contract letter etc in German to Ordnungsamt in Frankfurt and they told that they will write to the Employment Office where the company that I am working for is registered along with validating my educational qualifications. They told that I shall receive a letter and I will have to take it to them for further processing.


Ah.

In that case this might take quite long.

German authorities don't give processing times for this kind of thing, it takes as long as it takes. At least you already have permission to work.


----------



## Phoenix Warriors

ALKB said:


> Ah.
> 
> In that case this might take quite long.
> 
> German authorities don't give processing times for this kind of thing, it takes as long as it takes. At least you already have permission to work.


Thank you mate.. Keeping my :fingerscrossed:


----------

